# what does a 8b growing zone means to meds being grown outdoors???



## buddogmutt (Dec 2, 2011)

title says it all


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 3, 2011)

What is a 8b growing zone?


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 3, 2011)

A hardiness zone (a subcategory of Vertical Zonation) is a geographically defined area in which a specific category of plant life is capable of growing, as defined by climatic conditions, including its ability to withstand the minimum temperatures of the zone (see the scale on the right or the table below). For example, a plant that is described as "hardy to zone 10" means that the plant can withstand a minimum temperature of -1°C. A more resilient plant that is "hardy to zone 9" can tolerate a minimum temperature of -7°C. First developed for the United States by the Department of Agriculture (USDA), the use of the zones has been adopted by other nations.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2011)

Zone 8b rarely freezes but can get to 20 degrees F.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks...i planted 3 Afgooey 11/9/11 just to see, considering it never gets too cold in my area...and as im researching im learning about growing zones..Dman hit the nail on the head with the definition...and i was trying to learn what zone8b(my zone)means to marijuana planted at the time i planted..cant find that anywhere online...so im checkin in with the growers here


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 4, 2011)

all i know so far is(by referencing tomatoes)mid feb-nov is my "optimum/prefered" plant  window...so starting when i did is going aginst the grain so to speak...im wondering the affect its going to have...thats why i love to experiment...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2011)

If it gets to 20 degrees, it is too cold. The plant will die at that temp.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 4, 2011)

havent seen temps that low in the 5 years ive live here so i should be okay.....thanks rosebud


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 6, 2011)

still on track....looking great..planted outdoors..11-9-11..winter experiment..even my lil lady who was damaged is comming back!!!


----------



## BBFan (Dec 8, 2011)

I would think that the extended dark hours will promote early flowering.  Cold will retard growth.  Days getting longer after 12/21 will at some point cause reveg.  Can't compare to tomatoes- most varieties are day neutral.

I couldn't do it in my zone, but would be interested to see what happens.  Good luck with the experiment.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

i reference tomatoes because they grow for the most part in the same conditions...whenever i need marijuana growing info and get it from legal/government agencies like department of agriculture who wont give growing conditions for marijuana(still illegal in gov eyes) how else do i get info...reference tomatoes..for you to say referencing tomatoes is pointless shows how arrogant you are and how little you know...FYI..always reference tomatoes when finding bud growing conditions/mediums and so forth when the info is unavailable for bud...and the rest you stated...i already know..this is a project for the ones who said i couldnt grow a outdoor crop in the winter in my area..its my knowledge that tells me i can...and now im proving it..im not asking for help,advice or tips..i got this...mind you, i know it can be done!! i titled it winter experiment for my friends out there who suggested aginst it..its an experiment for them...lol..i know the outcome!! thanks anyway..


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

i cant stand when folks attempt to TELL me my business, and be dead wrong in the info they provide...the nerve of sum folks...!


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

you gotta remember bud has only been legal 9 years(in my state)....folks were growing way befor then..all illegal!!!...no forums, internet...and do you really think farmers then walked into a store asking about weed growing mediums and nutes(possibly incriminating themselves)..no! like my pop's they referenced tomatoes bro....my outdoor knowledge is passed down, inherited if you will....


----------



## BBFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Arrogant?  For posting an opinion?

Do a little research young man- specifically on photoperiodism.  Everything I posted is absolutely true.  Grow up.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

*sighs* really??? It had to devolve that quickly.... *sighs again*


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

for telling me i CANT compare to tomatoes...when referencing marijuana!!...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

everything except the tomatoe part..for my zone 8b you reference tomatoes...im sure its different per zone...for me it is what it is....a tomatoes is it...folks like you retard growths...thinkin you know it all...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

hey buddogmutt, when I first started growing I always referenced growing tomatoes....the Indoor guy knew what I meant, he always knew what I meant 

I hope u weren't mad at me by the way, I was just making a comment about how forum threads always devolve into name calling and genital hoisting. In Leanna's thread I even said that alot of ppl learn to grow the weed, then begin to get the misguided notion they're master horticulturists...hubris is the enemy of us all...

eace:,

7greeneyes

edit: Indoor-grown tomatoes need the same growing criteria/environs that mj does...not my opinion, fact.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

Cmon greeneyes...not at all..i know you better then that...most knowledgeable outdoor growers know what i stated is a FACT...lol..and for sum obvious regergitating newb to attempt (and so confidently) tell me i cant do what has worked flawlessly for ME...well is just arrogantly stupid...!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

there ya go


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

now wit that out the way...give me sum of that great looking SW...


----------



## BBFan (Dec 9, 2011)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> most knowledgeable outdoor growers know what i stated is a FACT...lol..and for sum obvious regergitating newb to attempt (and so confidently) tell me i cant do what has worked flawlessly for ME...well is just arrogantly stupid...!



When discussing photoperiods, you simply can't compare a day neutral plant to a short day plant (go ahead, look them up).

But you're right, I have no experience, I am arrogant and stupid.  You are the Lord of Growing (I remember your last temper tantrum).  Someone wishes you well and you call them stupid.

Good luck to you.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

i see you cant read...and hitting me with humbled insults in an attempt to look like the "bigger man"...isnt working...i see right through you...and you're still attempting to tell me "what i cant do"...and tempertantrum...lol..no, simple self defence....


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

and who besides you are referencing "photo periods" ...i said  tomatoes because they grow in the same atmosphere/conditions as marijuana...thats why a lot of growers hide small grows in their tomatoes...THEY LIKE THE SAME CONDITIONS...how does anything you said change that fact....? i never said i was trying to get tomatoes to bud up...you're trying too hard to show what little regergitated info you have...when you actually know something, your delivery of that info will make sence...unlike you have so far...!!


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

example...if i were growing in an illegal state, i wouldnt walk into my garden supply store asking for the best soil to grow weed in...i say TOMATOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...get it....i cant make it any simpler then that...


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 9, 2011)

blah blah blah---dude take a timeout---you are gonna give yourself a heart attack---*bbfan* is a very well respected member of our little thing here---is full of knowledge that you are cutting yourself off from by slamming him---for what---:chillpill:


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

how can you read the entire thread and get soooo lost...lol...when looking at the Department of Agriculture's charts when learning about grow zones they give you the optimum time to plant certian plants/vegatables/trees/tobacco/coffee beans,whatever..."tomatoes" all Gov legal items..you wont find marijuana amongst those options...so you use TOMATOES..and follow the proper time to plant TOMATOES in your area and its the same(closest to)marijuana...thats all this entire thread is about....LIKE i said..your responce to the TOPIC at hand is DEAD WRONG!!!...DAMN, sum people....thats as remedial as my brain can explain it...if you still dont get it...go back to school....


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

so your a bbfan groupie..and that means what to me??? nothing!!! wrong is wrong! period!!!!!! how can you read the entire post and say i need to calm down..lol...you and him can agitate the gravel...kick rocks...


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 9, 2011)

what's your point man---you came up with a brilliant idea to talk to the department of agriculture and get your info by referring to tomatoes cause you can't say you are gathering info for weed---great


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

the fact he mentioned a privious thread where we didnt get along and now he's here again startin mess tells me he's a mess starter...if we didnt get along last time...why come back pokin at my thread and telling me what im doing is wrong...when i know im right in everything ive said...and here you go like your input is going to help...lol..uh ohh, orange is here better do what he says...lol..get real...shoo fly..you bother me


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah and yo boy said i was wrong for using tomatoes as a reference and here we are now...so who's in the wrong!!!!!


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

looks to me like you shouldve read first instead of comming to the rescue of the cause of the problem...blind alegence....


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

BUDDOGMUTT, Would you please quit getting in trouble? Get over the tomato.  I personally hang on BBFan's every word and yes, that should mean something to you. Like Orange said he is respected and you come off half crazed and insult him.. As i said in a PM to you, you owe him an apology. Think before you type please.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't let them get u down, buddogmutt, google makes everyone a bonerfide smarty nowadaze. it takes more then a quick search query to get the finer points of growing anything for that matter...

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

u say my idea was brilliant....you boy said i was wrong...lol...and you say he's packed full of knowledge...lol....i tell you what he's packed with....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

:rofl: wowzers, nitrogen-rich dung flinging at its' finest :rofl: let's get back to the reason for the OP, shall we folks...lol. I must reiterate...wowzers!


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

rosebud....i respect you to the fullest...and you know this...not this time bro...first time i was in the wrong...i admitted that and moved well past it...but this time HELL INFATICLY NO....He was way off topic and his arogance wouldnt allow him to realize it...and im supposed to apologize for being right...NOPE....


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 9, 2011)

can somebody direct me to how one adds someone to their iggy list


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

go to USer Cp, SCROLL TO BOTTOM WHERE bUDDY/iGNORE LIST IS AND VOILA!


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks 7 g's---:48:


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> what's your point man---you came up with a brilliant idea to talk to the department of agriculture and get your info by referring to tomatoes cause you can't say you are gathering info for weed---great


 
id avoid me too instead of going aginst a friend and honestly answer the responce i gave to this quote from you....lol....at least im honest


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 9, 2011)

hey man i ain't hiding---i was on the list of peeps that gave you bad rep and signed my name---i jumped in cause you were offensive and talking crap about someone who has forgotten more about growing than you will ever learn---was just trying to keep the peace---are you gonna keep barking the same nonsense or are you gonna bite little puppy


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

lol..off topic again and still avoiding the question...lol...just leave...i hate fake people


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

stand by your man no matter if he's right or wrong...well with this being the case we'll never resolve anything so why return..im done with it..you obviously cant be real or honest so alllllllllll this is pointless...thanks for input..have a gret day


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

am i gonna bite..lol...grow up..internet tough guy..lol..and im a trouble starter...you forum folks are a trip....full of blind alegence and no common sence...and to tough talk on a forum...how sissy like is that....i see what kind of cat im dealing with now...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

sorry buddogmutt, but I'm unsubscribing, not cuz of u but the general vibe that peeps r bringing to this forum/thread.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

it kills me how right and wrong is based on how long a person has been a member of this forum and personal alegences instead of right and wrong...your nothing more then a gang sticking up for eachother reguardless of the facts at hand...id never comprimise my manhood and sence of right and wrong to accomidate a forum buddy...friends like that, you sure cant afford any enemys....your all so fake its hillarious...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

and all over a tomatoe reference.....yalls character isnt worth more then a tomatoe reference...damn, i know you all have sold out for much less...thats why you all do it so naturally now i guess...sucks to be you!!!! id rather stand alone in the right, then grouped up for security in the wrong..


----------



## BBFan (Dec 9, 2011)

You really are an obtuse fellow.  Re-read my original post in the intent it was meant- posing thoughts and wishing you well.  I was sincere.

But you think I attacked you.  So rather than ask me out right you chose the immature path of attacking me.

The USDA Hardiness Zone Map references only temperature.  It does not consider daylight hours.  So tomatoes being put out at a certain point is strictly in relationship to the plants hardiness relative to the temperatures it can withstand.

MJ is a short day plant.  Which means it is affected by the length of darkness during a 24 hour period.  Tomatoes on the other hand are day-neutral, meaning they grow irrespective of day or night length.  That is why you cannot maintain a tomato plant in a perpetual vegetative state- they will flower when they are ready.  But you can maintain a MJ plant in a perpetual vegetative state.  That is what allows us to keep mothers, determine flowering time, etc.

So, my original comments were that you were essentially starting the plants in a flowering phase (similar to 12/12).  When they reach sexual maturity, they will flower because they are receiving the correct number of hours of darkness in a 24 hour period.

My next comment referenced temperatures.  It is simply a fact that below a certain temperature, most plants experience slower growth.  This is true with tomatoes and MJ.

So, it then follows that your plants may not mature enough in time before the dark hours decrease (they do this every year in the northern hemisphere after Dec. 21) to such a point that the plant will go into what we call a reveg.  It has happened to me by putting a plant out too soon.

And that is why I said good luck with your experiment.  I was not trying to be rude.  I was merely stating (the correct spelling is "regurgitating") my thoughts and was anxious to see how it worked for you.

Something about internet forums- there is no way to tell a persons tone or inflection.  That is why it makes sense to ask for clarification when you find a post offensive- often times it is in your perception and not the intent of the poster.

The fact that you would attack Orange and Rose when they were suggesting you look at the situation a little differently, really reflects poorly on you and your character.

I wish you well.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

i spoke to rose..there was no attack...for 1...orange came in attacking me(are you even reading their post) defending you...and for you to see that and still respond with that nonsence reflects your lack of intelligence...and you came in attempting to tell me i was wrong for referencing tomatoes...can you even understand that...you went off on sum photo period thing that was totally off the subject at hand...funny how you keep glazing over that...after all it was the start of all this...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

orange is a misguided coward...he came in saying how brilliant my why of getting the info by referencing tomatoes was..and then defended you...and you said "I CANT REFERENCE TOMATOES)to get the info i got..so instead of being honest he chose to bail after doing nothing but dropping insults...for him it was contradict himself and side with you...or answer my very simple question and we saw how that ended up...he chose the cowards route...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

whatever..you seem to cant admitt you were wrong...nothing you posted was relevant to the subject matter,,,thats the only point....this isnt a grammer work shop...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

and im giving nothing but the way i found out how i could grow outdoors in the winter...to which you responded i couldnt do...if you refuse to see and accept your fault in this just stay away...we wont agree!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

I am confused:confused2:

I have read this thread many times and cannot find where anything was said about it being wrong to reference tomatoes when talking about mj to uncool sales people. I am also confused by the title you asked what a an 8b growing zone is like you did not know but you have already had success in doing your experiment many times. This is confusing. After that it just turned into name calling.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I would think that the extended dark hours will promote early flowering.  Cold will retard growth.  Days getting longer after 12/21 will at some point cause reveg.  Can't compare to tomatoes- most varieties are day neutral.
> 
> I couldn't do it in my zone, but would be interested to see what happens.  Good luck with the experiment.


 

remeber this...its your introduction to my thread and the cause of all this...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

are you retarded...the referencing of tomatoes is what gave me ALL my outdoor winter growing project info..for you to say i cant do this is obsurd concidering i have a winter crop looking great based on my tomatoe referenced info....you thinking you know it all ended us up here..you clearly dont understand the purpose of this thread...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

it has nothing to do with photo periods...which was the only thing on your mind at the time...based on the conversation taking place at the time you came in...how is your input even relevant?...and on top of that you said mine was wrong....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html said:
			
		

> 2. Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments, racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums.



:confused2:


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

pduck...this is a continuation of a previous chat with rosebud,hempgoddesss and myself...ive always stated i could do a winter grow...i know i can...and i told them in november id prove it...its an experiment to the doubters..not me...the zone 8b title is a way(for others) to reference my area according to the DOA grow zone chart...and see my winter temps dont reach freezing degrees for bud in winter...thats it...now ofcourse with bud being fed illegal you cant look up marijuana...so you reference the guide they have for tomatoe planting and apply that info to bud...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I would think that the extended dark hours will promote early flowering.  Cold will retard growth.  Days getting longer after 12/21 will at some point cause reveg.  Can't compare to tomatoes- most varieties are day neutral.
> 
> I couldn't do it in my zone, but would be interested to see what happens.  Good luck with the experiment.


 
and here's the post that started it all...telling me i cant reference tomatoes to get the info i got...plain and simple....how does any of what he said pertain to the topic being discussed....you tell me..not saying he's wrong with the photo period info...it simply doesnt pertain to the topic at hand....dude couldnt see that


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am confused:confused2:
> 
> I have read this thread many times and cannot find where anything was said about it being wrong to reference tomatoes when talking about mj to uncool sales people. I am also confused by the title you asked what a an 8b growing zone is like you did not know but you have already had success in doing your experiment many times. This is confusing. After that it just turned into name calling.


 
guess you missed his first post...not sure how but i posted it....


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 9, 2011)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> and here's the post that started it all...telling me i cant reference tomatoes to get the info i got...plain and simple....how does any of what he said pertain to the topic being discussed....you tell me..not saying he's wrong with the photo period info...it simply doesnt pertain to the topic at hand....dude couldnt see that


 
Thats what started it, really? 

I see someone politely expressing their opinion and wishing you luck.

probably not the best move posting that quote.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

Well I am sure you can as long as they don't freeze, because I have done it on my windowsill in the winter time but this was indoors. From my experience with doing it the quality was not there. I believe this lack in quality was due to the hours of light(not enough) and the loss of lumens due to the angle of the sun. This was done when I had snow on the ground which reflects light really good


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

I did not miss that post, what he says is true. I think you just took it the wrong way


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

im convinced none of you actually read the post...you just read the last one and chime in....how did you read my title...its just an explanation of why i can grow outdoors...ive never payed attention to my zone..but ive always had winter grows...my zone explains why...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

i never said it wasnt true...IT DOESNT APPLY...whats wrong with you people......


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

like i said.....tell me how it applies instead of assuming i took it any other way then it was delivered...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

simple question......how does it apply


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I did not miss that post, what he says is true. I think you just took it the wrong way


 

amazing....how can i take being told im wrong for referencing tomatoes any other way...he wrote it in plain english...."i cant reference tomatoes"....what other way can i take it...please tell me........please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

like i said...blind alegences.....its staring u in the face but you're still blind to it......amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

his can't compare tomatoes was explained by him because of the hours of daylight not because of the grow zone. I think you are just looking to argue


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

you give me any other way...just 1...that i couldve taken that comment and all this is myt fault...ill admitt im wrong and send out apologies....all you gotta do is tell me how to take what was said.....simple...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

no his comment was toward my grow,,,not his...him referencing his grow is the second paragraph....everything in the 1st paragraph is directed toward me..thats the way paragraphs work..they seperate topics....now i see why you dont get it...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

you're not too bright i see that now so your interpertation is remedial at best...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

see ya :ciao:


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

thats what i thought....blind alegences.....duh, duh, see ya...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok, this is my last shot. You see bud, the reason all these folks are chiming in is to HELP. So first of all, when you are in a grow shop or talking to others, it is a fine idea to use the word tomatoes for talking soil etc. Your right, you can always say tomatoes. However what mr bbfan was saying was that marijuana and tomatoes have different day light and darkness needs. 
We all hope your grows are great and even better when you throw in an experiment in cold and dark. 
The blind alliance was to try and help you, not each other. 
ok, i am done. Thanks for listening.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

i know what he's saying..and i know its right..my question is how is it relevant to how im explaining how i got the info that i can grow year around..why wont any1 answer that simple question...i dont see how it applies to how i got my info which was the topic...and telling me i cant reference tomatoes the "way" i did...never did i use the word compare!  i said referenced..and said why...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

if this is to help me understand..then help!!! by simply telling me how that post was of any help to the conversation at hand...thats the help i need...as i stated over and over and over..i dont see how it applies to the topic...attempting to justify dude isnt helping...helping me is showing me how his post is applicable to the conversation that was goin on..and where was i wrong for using tomatoes THE WAY I DID(as he stated)...so help me please...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

He was concerned about your plants not getting enough day light with the shortest day of the year coming and then as the day's get longer that it might make a blooming plant go back to veg. He didn't want that to happen to you. 
I said i was done and i came back. so am i done?


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

rose i know all that..growing this time of year how could i not...but that wasnt the topic...or problem. the comment that got this started was him saying i couldnt reference tomatoes the way i did..and you no that..c'mon....this started over the tomatoe comment...and you only answered half the question...where was i wrong as he accused me of being in my tomatoe reference...i see you tring to keep the peace...thanks but i need honesty...where was i wrong as he stated..that was the trigger...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

remember i told you and goddess i can grow year round and i'd start a nov crop to prove it...remember? i know what the plants are going to do..hence this thread...had he left out the "you cant reference tomatoes" comment we none of this wouldve happened...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

the trigger was you thought he was insulting your intelligence. He wasn't.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Dec 9, 2011)

the indoor tomato plant (greenhouse) here has to use artifical lighting to make them grow properly in winter. i say atleast 2 hours before sunrise and atleast 4 hours after sunset. probbaly more i dont pay that much to it.

as long as its not getting too cold outside i think you could do it but ill probbaly be a smaller plant, itll flower asap. but to get a plan tto fully mature, idk.

i would of went with a auto or something to try and get something more mature before the days start getting longer again

itll be -20F here soon..... no chance for me


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

i wasnt talking on photo periods...i was talking growing conditions...temps..soil...not light...with the solstice how can it go any other way til the 22nd...like i cant see its dark @ 530..cmon..now if the talk was on photo periods he'd be absolutely correct..but for the topic at hand he was absolutely wrong...for the topic at hand...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

i told you what my problem was and aparently you can see past your friendship with dude...i clearly just typed what i thought...he said ...you know what? nevermind!..inorder for you to be straight with me you gotta go aginst him...you know i see that!!!i really dont care...like i said..id rather stand alone in the right then play dumb for the masses to like me...lol...


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

is in flower now im sure...planting this time of year its the reveg that gets it done...thanks nugs for keeping with the topic and not this nonsence


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 9, 2011)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> thanks nugs for keeping with the topic and not this nonsence


 
You have obssessed non stop, you have created all the nonsense, you have called a large number of people on here names in this and other threads you have a problem dealing with different opinions, I am done with you, good luck.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

ive obsessed!!! unwelcome dummies like you keep comming back talkin junk..and im obsessed..you cant stay away..whos obsessed..look in the mirror...stay gone this time..if u can


----------



## Hick (Dec 10, 2011)

22 'one liner' posts on only th last 2 pages, all pointing out that "everyone" is wrong.. but you..... "obsessed" is appropriate... obsessed with starting a flame war I'd say. 
name calling and cursing :confused2:  
you've had your posting rights suspended for 2 days for your behavior. Please come back with a less defensive attitude.


----------

